# Game Thread: Saturday March 26th, Phoenix @ Orlando



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

<CENTER>* @







*


*Phoenix Suns (51-17) @ Charlotte Bobcats(32-36)* 
*Saturday, March 26th, 4:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Orlando Magic

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Jameer Nelson 
SG: Steve Francis
SF: Grant Hill
PF: Dwight Howard
C: Kelvin Cato  




*Key Reserves:*





























Tony Battie 
DeshawnStevenson 
Stacey Augmon
Mario Kasun


*Previous Meetings*:
Monday 13th vs. Orlando W 121-100  



</CENTER>


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This should be a tough game for the Suns. The magic are in desperate needs of wins as they're battling for a playoff position. We on the other hand appear to be cruising to 1st place in the west. Orlando will have even extra motivation with the return of their star player Steve Francis who is returning from his three game suspension. Like usual if we want to win this game give the ball to Amare and see what he can do with it. Also we should try and give Nash limited minutes. Barbosa played very well against Miami and I think giving him 20 minutes couldn't hurt.

*Prediction*

Suns 117
Magic 106


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie - Suns favored by 5:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152811


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Game Preview *


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

schub said:


> vBookie - Suns favored by 5:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152811


Just bet 2500 on the Suns. They better win :gopray:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns down 61-57 at the half. Both teams are shooting the ball very well. Both Marion and Richardson have been in foul trouble with 3 fouls, limiting their minutes. Amare has one measly field goal attempt. If the Suns are going to come back and take this one, the Suns are going to have to figure out how to get Amare the ball.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Great 3rd by the Suns. Now up 100-92 with 8 minutes to go.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

suns up by 5... 112-107 with 3:09 to go


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns squeak out the win 118-116. Sooner or later the Suns are going to have to play some defense else I don't like are chances come playoff time. 

Nash had an impressive game with 23 pts, 12 assists, and 4 steals. Marion and JJ also had great games with 27 and 26 points respectively. Once again Q Rich struggled. It seems ever since he had that injury about 5 games ago he's been cold. Once again a win is a win but we're gong to have to step it up once playoffs start.

*Box Score *


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Another ginormous game by Marion. He continues to be a beast on the boards. Nash and JJ has nice games, too. Looks like the big third quarter decided the game. Twenty turnovers is too many, but a win is a win. Nice bounce back game after getting spanked in Miami. Miami lost tonight, by hte way, to Charlotte by two points.

G-Force


----------

